# radiated tortoise breeders



## wsgy (Nov 2, 2010)

Is anyone aware of any CA breeder whom I can get a radiated tortoise from?? Thanx!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

I know of several in Florida, PM and I will provide them to you. Good luck.


----------

